# MSI GeForce RTX 2060 Super Gaming X



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

MSI's GeForce RTX 2060 Super Gaming X comes with a factory-overclock, as well as an improved cooler that offers the idle fan-stop feature the Founders Edition lacks. With only 200 W power consumption, the card is a great choice if you have an older PSU.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

Ridiculously overpriced.

edit: this was when MSRP was $435, it's already dropped by $20 to $415.


----------



## Manu_PT (Jul 9, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Ridiculously overpriced.



Highly disagree. 420€ here, 10% slower than a 1080ti. Considering the current state of GPU market this is not overpriced at all. It makes every 500€+ GPU irrelevant/not worth it imo.


----------



## HaKN ! (Jul 9, 2019)

Manu_PT said:


> Highly disagree. 420€ here, 10% slower than a 1080ti. Considering the current state of GPU market this is not overpriced at all. It makes every 500€+ GPU irrelevant/not worth it imo.



Thats not the point ! When will ppl like you start realizing what you are doing to the market and allowing companies pull bs like this ? The point is , ITS A XX60card with xx70 prices ffs !! It dosent matter the per jump over last gen cards ! Or if it can fly to the moon ! Its a 2060 with almost xx80 prices!


----------



## Minus Infinity (Jul 10, 2019)

Can you disable idle fan stop. Why would that be highly desirable, so much other fan noise (case and CPU) will mask GPU fans, so I'd rather it idled at 35C than 51C, even under load you won't here the GPU fans.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2019)

Updated the review to reflect current street price of $415


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 10, 2019)

HaKN ! said:


> Thats not the point ! When will ppl like you start realizing what you are doing to the market and allowing companies pull bs like this ? The point is , ITS A XX60card with xx70 prices ffs !! It dosent matter the per jump over last gen cards ! Or if it can fly to the moon ! Its a 2060 with almost xx80 prices!



Where are xx80s priced like that? lol.. I prefer my Vega, but I might just switch for that. They're all $700+ here in the US.

This 2060 Super is closer in price to the old 2060 (running around $350+).


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 10, 2019)

Considering this card has been out a single day and already dropped by $20, we will hopefully see all the 2060 Super variants stabilise at around the $400 mark in about 2 months' time, espeicially once AIB 5700 cards arrive in volume.


----------

